

High-speed Twitter replay of World Cup matches - SandB0x
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/world-cup-match-replay

======
SandB0x
Eg: Click on the yellow circle for South Africa - Mexico. Skip to the second
half and watch the cloud explode for the goals at 1:17 and 1:41. You can also
roll over the small circle-tag things to bring up the text in the center. This
will probably be more interesting later in the tournament :)

